# Deer Run and L-8 Canal in Loxahatchee



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

My Bow Hunting Partner is building a house in Deer Run in Loxahatchee and I'll be visiting him in early March. He has the canals in the neighborhood and then over a berm is the L-8 canal heading South from Okeechobee. How are they for fishing and is there an access point into that section of L-8? I guess we could portage a small rowboat into it but our combined ages are 140 so I was looking for an easier way. 

I'm also curious about the Lake Mangonia area. Are there peacocks in there? I'd love to add one to my fish list but I don't believe I'll ever get to S. America. This is my first time fishing the SE coast of FL. I fish SW FL every other year in Pine Island Sound.

I'll be fly fishing and conventional bass tackle. Any feedback would be helpful.
Thanks,
Frank


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

It's been a few years since I fished lake Mangonia. I've never caught a peacock there, but in the last few years they have been moving north rapidly, so its possible. The lake doesn't get much pressure, being a no-motor lake. Depending on the lake level, we have caught many small bass.


----------



## Reddfin (Sep 23, 2009)

I grew up on Lake Mangonia. That was a beautiful place back in the 70s and early 80s. Caught hundreds of bass there. A few over 10#. At least half of them just walking the shoreline. Be mindful of those pesky water moccasins. I fish it every few years still and always manage a few. Water is very clear. Varied structure around the lake. There's a sand bar in the middle that holds schooling bass at times but I'd mostly fishb the shoreline stucture. Reeds, seawalls, seawalls, docks. Im sure it's changed a lot but still a very nice fishery. The lake is deep by FL standards and I'd catch a few pickerel there as well but never a Pecock. There's tons of peacocks in the Lake Osbourne/Lake Ida chain in Lake Worth and Boynton. I've caught dozens there and there used to be a couple guides that fished small shiners with clients and they did well. Those fish love the hotter months and offer a great battle on light line too!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Hey Reddfin. I grew up in that area also. We probably know some of the same people.


----------

